# Newbie



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

Hi all just joined after a while of just looking for advice.i have several cheap home machines and was just about to upgrade to a newer machine and coffee grinder from caffe italia but concerned now due to someone posting go to coffee italia experiences i have searched but cannot find any help..is this a company to stay away from.seeing i'm parting with about Â£1.600 i don,t want ripping off..all help would be great


----------



## flatwh8 (May 11, 2019)

welcome. i have the same question! caffeitalia seem to have competitive prices but comments here have put me off.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hi

So what exactly are you thinking of getting with your 1600? Hard to advise unless we know what you are wanting or thinking of getting.


----------

